# Rabbit Savvy Vet?



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Does anyone have access to the "rabbit savvy" vet list?

I don't trust our vets practice anymore - they change vets so often that I can't trust a stranger everytime I go in with one of them, and with the mess up with running out of vaccine and not telling me the 2 that had to wait might be at risk, its the last straw really.

Funky takes hers to Cromwell Vets in Huntington and they appear to be good but its a good half hour away, which is quite a way for a check up.

I think Brown and Paddon in Wisbech are supposed to have one aswell, from what I've been told but I don't know for sure.

I want to get Jana in for a check up next week, there is something that just doesnt seem "right" with her, although she is eating and moving around etc as usual.

So, can anyone help?


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Ill have a look, if I can find my log in details


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

Cambridge would be too far wouldn't it?

If not these are a fantastic exotics vet Cambridge Veterinary Group - Vet in Cambridge, Cambridgeshire

Or you have All Creatures Healthcare
Brackenwood,
Sandy Lane
Horsford
Norwich
Norfolk
NR10 3FB

T: 01603 89 89 84 (I've heard some good reviews re bunny care)

Or
Ravenswood Vet Clinic and Pet Shop
Perfect PetCare
Unit J Ravenswood Neighbourhood Centre
Off Nacton Road
Ravenswood
Ipswich
Suffolk
IP3 9QJ

Tel: 01473 720632 Fax: 01473 274498
email: [email protected]


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

They might be too far away, but if you use Orwell vets, ask for Charles or Katherine. They know their rabbits. 

All Creatures were very good too.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

They are gonna be too far Bernie 

Postcode is PE15 - looking for Wisbech/Huntington/Ely furthest really - Peterborough if totally nessesary. We have 3 vets within 5 miles but all 3 I'm not convinced on. 

Amical I cant stand the vets that own it, I find one inparticular the most obnoxious person I've ever met! Then Best Friends March where I'm registered now and Best Friends Chatteris - but you can't park and I think they have the same problem keeping vets as March do 

Thanks alot Lopside


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

Booo, I don't know of any up that way


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Isn't it absolutely disgraceful that most vets are not rabbit savvy. Obviously I have been doing some homework on rabbits and they are one of the most popular pets in Britain.

I honestly believe within a veterinary practice collectively there should be a savvy vet available for all pets. When you register they should say we don't have anyone currently available for that type of pet but XYZ down the road do. How simple is that.

I know exactly where members are coming from. I have been shocked at the service I have been afforded with both Barney and Betty at of the vets I have registered my lot with. I am currently looking round and talking to local people to find another vets practice.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Its always so hard to find decent vets. are there any mobile vets near you that will come out to you?


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I would love to find rabbit savvy vets near me... my vets messed up with my kitten, if they cant be trusted with a moggy - Im certainly not taking my bunnies there! 

Does anyone know of a nationwide list of rabbit savvy's?


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

SammyJo said:


> Does anyone know of a nationwide list of rabbit savvy's?


No such list I'm afraid 

The RWAF do have a rabbit savvy list (apparently ), however you need to be a member to view and the vet needs to pay to be on the list and as non members aren't allowed to know what the criteria is for vets to get on this list then it's not worth the paper it is written on IMO......


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> No such list I'm afraid
> 
> The RWAF do have a rabbit savvy list (apparently ), however you need to be a member to view and the vet needs to pay to be on the list and as non members aren't allowed to know what the criteria is for vets to get on this list then it's not worth the paper it is written on IMO......


Ah I see - Pound signs and your a rabbit savvy vet.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

SammyJo said:


> Ah I see - Pound signs and your a rabbit savvy vet.....


Seems that way huh?

They actually lost my support after this, the very people that they are supposed to be reaching won't have a clue about this list


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Seems that way huh?
> 
> They actually lost my support after this, the very people that they are supposed to be reaching won't have a clue about this list


Thats when I stopped supporting them too. Until they made this change with the vet list I was a member and could access the list but now it seems to be just a money making scheme.


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

Very sad


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I had someone on the rabbit facebook group I belong to offer to email rwaf for the vets near me. They sent 3 in Cambridge...which is an hour away from me. I was very happy with the vet I saw this morning with Jana, but they are not on the list. I spotted on rwaf that they have the criteria now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

hazyreality said:


> I had someone on the rabbit facebook group I belong to offer to email rwaf for the vets near me. They sent 3 in Cambridge...which is an hour away from me. I was very happy with the vet I saw this morning with Jana, but they are not on the list. I spotted on rwaf that they have the criteria now.


Can I ask which 3 in Cambridge are on the list?
You can pm if you don't feel comfortable posting it


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I have just spent quite a while going through "rabbit savvy vets" in my area, the same vets practice keeps being mentioned, which is quite reassuring. 

Maybe a thread with counties/towns and recommended vets would be a good thread in the rabbit section on PF? (obviously only if this is allowed?)


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Can I ask which 3 in Cambridge are on the list?
> You can pm if you don't feel comfortable posting it


Doesn't worry me 



> I notice there aren't many, and that will have prompted the person who is updating the list for us to concentrate on practices in the county to find rabbit friendly practices to add to the list
> 
> Cambridge Vet Group	89a Cherryhinton Road	Cambridge	*	Mrs Jill Pearson/Mrs Marion Ford
> 
> ...


All too far for me. Cromwell vets in Huntingdon seem good


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Cromwell has practice in Ramsey so is much nearer to you!we always take ours to Huntingdon as they have long opening hours and emergency so if is necessary.we were taking them previously to Ramsey for vaccine but because Funky has had massive problems and usually needed overnight stay we started taking all of them to Huntingdon as they know us.they are very good and they know what they are doing with bunnies.funky has been in rabbit specialist and she recommended Cromwell as very good veterinary practice for rabbits.
Despite situation with Kimi I still recommend them as I know they have done everything possible to rescue her!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Jill Pearson is the one who has seen Funky and said that Cromwell is doing good job with him!
He has had lump removed and this has sorted his problems!ops done in Cromwell


----------

